# 12/29 New Orleans Hornets - Phoenix Suns



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

*Wednesday, December 29th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans Arena*











-------*VS*-------












*Probable Starters: * 

*New Orleans*






































*Phoenix*








































*my prediction:*  *Hornets 91 - 112 Suns*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Good work, man, the next game I'm gonna make it and I'ma trying to do it as good as you do it...

*my prediction* 
Hornets - 96
Suns - 118

topscorer: jr smith


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Suns by 20. Even though J.R. had two impressive dunks last night, he needs to do other things. Guarding Reggie last night was tough and tonight should be hard for him too.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

great job on the game thread, looks real good. Hopefully the spurs totally deflate the suns tonight with a hard fought game and hand them a loss, that will be the only real way for us to win this.
Id like to see baron play more like 25 minutes this game, and im sure he will to rectify that putrid performance from yesterday. my prediction
suns-112
hornets 98
the score im praying for- hornets 102, suns 97


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> Hopefully the spurs totally deflate the suns tonight with a hard fought game and hand them a loss, that will be the only real way for us to win this.


they made what you told them to! Suns lose their first after 11 straight wins one game before they play against us! But this doesn't mean nothing, we won't have any chance to win it, because Q and Marion just had a bad day against the Spurs. 

And for J.R. Smith it's gonna be the next tight matchup after guarding Reggie Miller. If he starts, what I hope he will, he has to guart either Joe Johnson or Q-Rich...But Q ain't the best defender...Good Luck J.R.!!!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm gonna be here at 8:00 p.m. ET and will post and discuss a little about the game, and I guess B Dizzle will be here too. who else will be here?


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

j.r. smith is doin his thug thizzle tonight. 5-6 shooting so far, ALL JUMP SHOTS.
right now its 47-41 suns, we are very much in this for the time being.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

How come Hornets has only won 2 games in the season so far??


Man, I thought Suns already sucked tonight with only two really showed up: Nash and Q. 

Jimmy


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahh, ****, I wanted to stand up in the night (2:00a.m. in Austria), but I haven't heard the alarm clock...Damn!!! Amazing game of J.R. but has he made any spectacular dunks???


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Postgame quotes:
http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/quotes_041229.html

pretty interesting what Byron Scott says about J.R....


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

We played hard but Richardson was too much. Marion struggled but I don't know if that's because of good defense or he was just off. I didn't think we would be able to hang with them but we did. Boki hit a few shots but played big minutes.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Postgame quotes:
> http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/quotes_041229.html
> 
> pretty interesting what Byron Scott says about J.R....


Well I'm not surprised about J.R. at all, read the part at what he says about Nachbar.

Nachbar can play, it's just in Houston all they did was have him stand in the damn corner.

That trade like I said was done for Nachbar, it was not done for JJ, he will be moved.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> but has he made any spectacular dunks???


I read he had an alley oop dunk at the end of the game, pass by BD


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> 
> 
> I read he had an alley oop dunk at the end of the game, pass by BD


Has anyone got a video of this alley-oop???


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>
> my prediction
> Hornets - 96
> Suns - 118
> ...


Look what I wrote before our last game: I wrote that J.R. Smith is gonna be our topscorer...and now look at the boxscore: J.R.Smith with 23 points topscorer....


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Look what I wrote before our last game: I wrote that J.R. Smith is gonna be our topscorer...and now look at the boxscore: J.R.Smith with 23 points topscorer....


you're a truthteller! please tell me if we win tonight


----------

